# Pixelart (sprite edit) of my avatar, opinions?



## RattletraPM (Sep 17, 2018)

Alrighty, after being so much time without a proper signature I decided to try and do something for it (partially because @TurdPooCharger gave me an idea). I wanted to make a pixelart version of my avatar (Vaporweeve, made by unusacies) so I decided to make an edit based on Eevee's HgSs sprite. Problem is that, well... I'm no artist, nor I've ever done any serious spritework. 





This is the result. (If you're using TempStyle Dark then I suggest you view it in a separate window) Any thoughts/improvements/etc?

EDIT: Here's a WIP of my signature


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Sep 17, 2018)

I like where you're going with this, but it's kinda small and hard to make out. I'm seeing the current rendition on my 42-inch 1080p TV monitor sitting about three and half feet away. For those who've never seen his entirety, they might not recognize or know what they're looking. Not sure how Vaporeevee fares on a 14-17" laptop screen.

However, in its current size, I see a custom Nintendo arcade badge in the making. 

Try upping the size twice/thrice as big, although this might not work if he comes out too pixelated.

****

Then again, don't put too much emphasis on my feedback. This coming from someone whose picture is super crappy.


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 17, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Alrighty, after being so much time without a proper signature I decided to try and do something for it (partially because @TurdPooCharger gave me an idea). I wanted to make a pixelart version of my avatar (Vaporweeve, made by unusacies) so I decided to make an edit based on Eevee's HgSs sprite. Problem is that, well... I'm no artist, nor I've ever done any serious spritework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wanted to make pixel art. Do you have any tips where I can start?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Sep 17, 2018)

Calling @Vulpes-Vulpeos, who's good with art. Help out a fellow 3ds brah. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 17, 2018)

Just a quick question guys.
Lets say Im really really horrible at drawing (I am)
Would I still be able to do pixel art?
I hope its not a retarded question because Im serious 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh and sorry OP, forgot to say that it looks superb!


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Sep 17, 2018)

radicalwookie said:


> Just a quick question guys.
> Lets say Im really really horrible at drawing (I am)
> Would I still be able to do pixel art?
> I hope its not a retarded question because Im serious


Sorry, no clue. I don't know pixel art either. I'm more a meme level photo editor at best. 

If you're good with LEGOS or Minecraft, pixel art would be a cinch. Need to up those "Everything is awesome!" or crafting skills.


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 17, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> I like where you're going with this, but it's kinda small and hard to make out. I'm seeing the current rendition on my 42-inch 1080p TV monitor sitting about three and half feet away. For those who've never seen his entirety, they might not recognize or know what they're looking. Not sure how Vaporeevee fares on a 14-17" laptop screen.
> 
> However, in its current size, I see a custom Nintendo arcade badge in the making.
> 
> ...


First of all, thanks for your post! 
The picture so far is rather small mainly because it's made in its original resolution (80x80), however making it 2x/4x its size would be a breeze. Here's how it would look at 4x, for example!




radicalwookie said:


> Just a quick question guys.
> Lets say Im really really horrible at drawing (I am)
> Would I still be able to do pixel art?
> I hope its not a retarded question because Im serious
> ...


I'm honestly a beginner, I've never learned properly how to make pixelarts and stuff, most of the ones I've made were purely based on a mix of previous designs or through sheer trial and error. (And most of the ones I've made are REEEEALLY old, circa 2007 - I mainly made them for my own Pokémon romhacks lol. I'm surprised I haven't forgotten anything since )

Still, I feel you CAN indeed make good pixelarts even if you can't draw well IRL. I'm honestly VERY bad when it comes to actual drawings and stuff


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 17, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> I'm honestly a beginner, I've never learned properly how to make pixelarts and stuff, most of the ones I've made were purely based on a mix of previous designs or through sheer trial and error. (And most of the ones I've made are REEEEALLY old, circa 2007 - I mainly made them for my own Pokémon romhacks lol. I'm surprised I haven't forgotten anything since )
> Still, I feel you CAN indeed make good pixelarts even if you can't draw well IRL. I'm honestly VERY bad when it comes to actual drawings and stuff



Thats good to hear.
Im horrible at both drawing and minecraft like games.
Id really like to try though. If I have some time in the evening Ill give it a go haha


----------



## Vulpes-Vulpeos (Sep 18, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> so I decided to make an edit based on Eevee's HgSs sprite. Problem is that, well... I'm no artist, nor I've ever done any serious spritework.


It look pretty good to me. Just make x2 and x3 bigger variants and you are ready to go. Pixelart doesn`t like resizing but it loves redrawing 



radicalwookie said:


> I always wanted to make pixel art. Do you have any tips where I can start?


You can go to Deviantart for pixelart tutorials https://www.deviantart.com/popular-all-time/?section=&global=1&q=pixelart+tutorial&offset=0



radicalwookie said:


> Lets say Im really really horrible at drawing (I am)
> Would I still be able to do pixel art?
> I hope its not a retarded question because Im serious


It`s easy to start but hard to master. With practice and a lot of time everything become possible.


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 18, 2018)

Vulpes-Vulpeos said:


> It look pretty good to me. Just make x2 and x3 bigger variants and you are ready to go. Pixelart doesn`t like resizing but it loves redrawing
> 
> 
> You can go to Deviantart for pixelart tutorials https://www.deviantart.com/popular-all-time/?section=&global=1&q=pixelart+tutorial&offset=0
> ...


Thank you! I'll check it out in the morning !


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 18, 2018)

Actually, this post motivated me to update my own avatar.  Not sure if it's really an improvement or not (not really an artist, either).  You pixel art/avatar vaguely reminds me of El-fish.  That and generally the griffon/chimera.


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks again for you opinions everyone, really appreciated! 


Vulpes-Vulpeos said:


> It look pretty good to me. Just make x2 and x3 bigger variants and you are ready to go. Pixelart doesn`t like resizing but it loves redrawing


Yeah, you're absolutely right about that! (I also kinda misread @TurdPooCharger 's post yesterday when he told about resizing because I had a bit of a headache ^^") Redrawing it at 2x/3x is definitely going to be more of a challenge but I'll try nevertheless, I want to add other stuff to my sig so I don't think I'll go over that size. Wish me luck and I'll post it here again when it's done 



kuwanger said:


> Actually, this post motivated me to update my own avatar.  Not sure if it's really an improvement or not (not really an artist, either).  You pixel art/avatar vaguely reminds me of El-fish.  That and generally the griffon/chimera.


To be completely honest I don't remember your old avatar so I can't do a before/after comparison... But the shading and reflactions in this one seem really well done!
About El-Fish, that game (aquarium simulator?) looks right at home in a vaporwave compilation. How no one has used it before is beyond me.


----------



## Ringotaker (Sep 23, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Alrighty, after being so much time without a proper signature I decided to try and do something for it (partially because @TurdPooCharger gave me an idea). I wanted to make a pixelart version of my avatar (Vaporweeve, made by unusacies) so I decided to make an edit based on Eevee's HgSs sprite. Problem is that, well... I'm no artist, nor I've ever done any serious spritework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome!!


----------



## ry755 (Sep 23, 2018)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 23, 2018)

Again, thanks a lot! 
I haven't had the time to make a 2x/3x version yet but at this point I don't even know. It might not fit in my signature as there'll be other stuff aswell but I might make it just for fun


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 27, 2018)

Eh, I still haven't done that bigger version but I've noticed that it would really be too big for my signature...
On the other hand, here's an early WIP version of the sig! I'll probably enlarge it a bit to fit the various links, FCs and stuff (as well as move the text a bit show the animated sun's reflections too) but I think it's already ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃａｌｌｙ pleasing.






Thoughts? 

EDIT: I've thought about it a bit and I might resize my name and move it a bit on the bottom-right. Vaporwave was born as a anonymous genre afterall, and while it's impossible make a signature anonymous by definition I could "limit" this factor as much as I can.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 27, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Eh, I still haven't done that bigger version but I've noticed that it would really be too big for my signature...
> On the other hand, here's an early WIP version of the sig! I'll probably enlarge it a bit to fit the various links, FCs and stuff (as well as move the text a bit show the animated sun's reflections too) but I think it's already ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃａｌｌｙ pleasing.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! But uh, why are you still using Windows XP?


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 27, 2018)

ry755 said:


> That looks great! But uh, why are you still using Windows XP?


No, that's just some "vaporwave tax" 
(And nostalgia)


----------

